# Evangelism Campaign



## Damon Rambo (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello!

As many of you know, our church has been doing little videos to bring attention to various Bible-related issues. It has been going fairly well.

With our latest video, we are trying to get something bigger going; a nationwide push to evangelize our leaders, and call them to repentance, particularly on the issue of abortion. If you are so inclined, you can join our campaigns, #evangelizeourleaders and #getwendysaved (Wendy Davis is a strong pro-abortion advocate, who is running for governor here in Texas. I realize we cannot save Wendy, since she can only be saved by God's will, but we can certainly be faithful in obeying God's commands to evangelize her...)

This is the text we sent out:


It is time to end abortion. For too long, the church in America has played half-hearted political games. For too long, we have compromised at the expense of millions of lives, and looked the other way while our elected “prolife” leaders have fought for everything else EXCEPT life. Why can the government be shut down to stop Obamacare, but not abortion? Are the lives of the unborn somehow less important than your insurance premium? Why is the economy the #1 issue, when we have a holocaust of WWII proportions occurring right here under our noses?
The only thing that will fix our nation is the Gospel of Jesus Christ. Just as Elijah confronted the evil Ahab, and called him to repentance, so too MUST the Christians in this nation call for the repentance of their national leaders. Confront your leaders. Call them to repentance. Evangelize them…change the hearts of the leaders, through the power of Christ and His gospel, and you will change the direction of our Country. #evangelizeourleaders #getwendysaved

I know some people do not like the sarcastic humor in these videos...if that is you, you can just mail your personal call for repentance here (including gospel tracts, or whatever you like to use):

Wendy Davis
P.O. Box 1039
Fort Worth, TX 76101

As well as the address of your own representatives.

We are trying to bring national attention to the Gospel.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/my_videos?o=U[/video]


----------

